# Growth on Luna's jaw. Please help!!!



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher (Oct 4, 2011)

Lately my oldest, Luna, 2 yrs 3 months has been a little extra grumpy. Didn't think much of it because shes been kinda grumpy forever. Then I started to notice it seemed like shes been eating less the last few days. Last night I got her out and there's a growth on us left Lower side of her jaw. Is it a tumor? An abscess? How can I tell? I know she needs to see a vet but I really don't think I'll be able to get we to one until Saturday and I'm worried bc she's not eating much (probably bc it's uncomfortable). Anyone deal with this before? What do I do?? I'll try to get a picture up ASAP. Thank for any kind of input. Very worried


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Try syringe feeding... also, they do get jaw tumors quite often, but I would bring her to the vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sadly, she needs to see a veterinarian. There isn't much we will be able to tell from an image. It could be cancer, it could also just be an infection that needs medication before it gets too much worse. If it is causing her pain and discomfort, add water to her kibble to soften it. It will make it easier to chew. Otherwise, try to get her a veterinary appointment before Saturday.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hoping it is benign sweet Luna.


----------



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher (Oct 4, 2011)

They think it's an abscess. Thank god. Unfortunately they're keeping her overnight and doing X-rays tomorrow bc they might need to remove a tooth. 2 hr commute and 200 bucks later hoping it IS an abscess. Will keep everyone posted when I hear tomorrow. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's good news and hopefully abscess with be confirmed.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank goodness it looks like an abscess and that the vet was only $200! That doesn't sound bad at all. :shock: Hope she gets all fixed up soon.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We will be keeping our quills crossed here for her. And chanting for it to be an abscess.


----------



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like it was a tumor after all  bringing her home and keeping her comfortable until biopsy results are in. :'( anyone who's dealt before, suggestions are welcome. Thanks For everyone's help and thoughts


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry to hear this!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I will keep you two in my thoughts.


----------



## rachaellyndsey (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear  My jenny went through the same thing, it was a soft tissue non-agressive sarcoma cancer in her lower jaw. 2 months after original op she's still as happy as ever, so hopefully you'll have some time to spend with your spikey bundle x

There'll be posts on here if you search for me for my story


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

No words of advice but so sorry! : (

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Did the vet feel that the tumor was removable? Mouth tumors are awful. Few are fully removable without doing a lot of damage to the mouth (i.e. jaw bone removal). I was fortunate a few years ago to have one that got a lump on his jaw, and the vet was able to remove it. The damage was that he lost a few teeth in the process, which was quite ok by me. Doc was successful in removing it all and it didn't come back. Sadly this isn't a very common report. Often mouth tumors are a keep them comfortable and hope it grows slowly.

If the vet feels he can remove it without doing a lot of horrible permanent damage (like the jaw bone removal), I'd recommend having it removed. Having tumors fully removed is the best chance our little ones have of being cured of cancer at the moment. 

Keep us updated. You are among many who have dealt with mouth tumors and are willing to share our experiences and be there for support.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  I'm praying it's removable and that she can continue living a long happy life.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

My first girl, Zahara, had a malignant tumor on the very very back of her jaw. Unfortunately in Zahara's case, she also started showing symptoms of WHS. The WHS did not get extremely advanced in the time I had her. Zahara's tumor grew very quickly, quicker than what I have read other people's hoglets going through on here. Even with the doubling of it's size in about 2 weeks (it was quite large at this point) she did still eat wet food for me and was still enjoying life. Once she began to stop playing as much, and began to stop eating..I decided it was in her best interest to humanely euthanize her. That being said, I think Zahara and myself were lucky- I am quite certain she was not in much pain, and that the few months she was with me she enjoyed herself. Making that final decision was not easy- but I can look back now and be satisfied with the life I gave Zahara. You can read more as I posted about it by clicking on my name and looking at my past posts for more information. 

I'm so sorry to hear it was a tumor, and I do highly recommend surgery if, like Kalandra said it is not extremely invasive. A few teeth missing are a minimal price to pay for a cancerous tumor's removal. Very best of luck,


----------



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice. We're waiting on the biopsy to decide what to do next because she said surgery wouldn't be worth it unless the tumor is rapidly growing (which currently it isn't) because they can't get it all. I don't think the tumor is causing her pain but it is makin it hard to eat. I've been syringe feeding and they gave her pain meds because she got stitches. Only thing that makes me worry about her quality of life at this point is that she's very lathargic 
She has been gaining weight back though. 
Will let everyone know as soon as biopsy results come back.


----------



## Luna_hedwig_kreacher (Oct 4, 2011)

Got the biopsy results back. It's bone cancer  the bet basically said no treatment will yield worthwhile results and it's up to me to decide when her quality of life decreases enough to have her put down. :'( never expected this at only 2.5 years. My poor angel


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh so heartbreaking! I am so sorry...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I am so sorry.  *lots of hugs*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Poor baby. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope you get a chance to spend some quality time with her.


----------

